# MK-77



## bigrobbie (Mar 18, 2022)

_Is MK-77 worth talking? I've always been anti SARM and although MK 77 is a GH secretalogue more than a SARM which, seems to me it's more of a GHRH. 
Why is it not in the Peptides* "family" *and is it going to act like most peptides and more or less not do shit (that's my opinion)?
I've researched it only slightly then d decided to ask you guys who have actually used it....so if you have and preferably used enough peptides to be truly objective, what is special about MK-77 (if anything) and are results forthcoming when used?

**Note: I'm considering using it with my TRT, FYI and consideration. *

Thanks guys in advance for the spoon feed...I've got my bib on waiting for thoughts.  _


----------



## Yano (Mar 18, 2022)

IF you can get real and properly dosed MK677 it can work , I've experimented up to 25mgs a day for 12 weeks. It pokes ya body to release Ghrelin , some folks get more of a hunger from it than others. I get ravenous on MK and it doesn't seem to fade where I know some guys only get that for a week , some not at all.

 It can cause issues with water retention so its best to mind your sodium intake and drink plenty , the added water can put pressure on nerve sheafs and cause issues like carpal tunnel same as GH , you can get the fat hands , tingly fingers , burning down your arm. Takes a couple weeks for that to go away once it starts and its no fun.

Biggest challenge to experimenting with any of that is finding it and if its even close to dosed proper , sarms companies are some shifty fucks for the most part.


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 18, 2022)

See, it sounds just like GHRP-6 to me and I refuse to throw good money after bad using that shit ever again.
I did find decent results years ago with Igf-1 but as you point out. Peptide, research chem and SARM companies/labs don't have the best track record of late. Never post HPLC testing results. They are the supplement industry to the underground bodybuilding world. 
Do you know if MA is still a trusted supplier? I used to (long ago) use either Extreme Peptides or Iron Dragon but ID is no mas and a little bird told me Extreme isn't worth a shit anymore.


----------



## Yano (Mar 18, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> See, it sounds just like GHRP-6 to me and I refuse to throw good money after bad using that shit ever again.
> I did find decent results years ago with Igf-1 but as you point out. Peptide, research chem and SARM companies/labs don't have the best track record of late. Never post HPLC testing results. They are the supplement industry to the underground bodybuilding world.
> Do you know if MA is still a trusted supplier? I used to (long ago) use either Extreme Peptides or Iron Dragon but ID is no mas and a little bird told me Extreme isn't worth a shit anymore.


I've never tried GHRP-6 so I can't offer up a comparison , I have no idea which company is any good or not man , and wouldnt dare suggest one cus they all some shifty fucks.


----------



## CJ (Mar 18, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> ... and I refuse to throw good money after bad...


Why not just use GH?


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 18, 2022)

🤑🤑🤑👎
You're speaking to a poor brother, lol!


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 18, 2022)

I tried it once and got cankles from it. 

Not a big fan.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> Why not just use GH?


It's cheaper for one thing. 

MorePlatesMoreDates said MK-677 according to blood tests amounts to 2-2.5 pharma grade HGH


----------



## CJ (Mar 19, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> It's cheaper for one thing.
> 
> MorePlatesMoreDates said MK-677 according to blood tests amounts to 2-2.5 pharma grade HGH


From my understanding, MK will only max out your body's natural GH production. It doesn't take you beyond natural levels. 🤔

Would you pick a Test booster, or just take Testosterone?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> From my understanding, MK will only max out your body's natural GH production. It doesn't take you beyond natural levels. 🤔
> 
> Would you pick a Test booster, or just take Testosterone?


Good analogy. Definately Test.


----------



## CJ (Mar 19, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Good analogy. Definately Test.


That being said... I have used CJC and GHRP 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MagicMushroomman (Mar 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> That being said... I have used CJC and GHRP 🤣🤣🤣


Did you see any improvements from it?


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2022)

MagicMushroomman said:


> Did you see any improvements from it?


Can't say that I did. Too many variables were changed, so no idea. 

I wouldn't do it again though.


----------



## Charger69 (Mar 28, 2022)

I include MK677 in all my bulk cycles. I mainly use it to get all of the food down that I need. It makes you want to eat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaddysmoothdc (Mar 28, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> See, it sounds just like GHRP-6 to me and I refuse to throw good money after bad using that shit ever again.
> I did find decent results years ago with Igf-1 but as you point out. Peptide, research chem and SARM companies/labs don't have the best track record of late. Never post HPLC testing results. They are the supplement industry to the underground bodybuilding world.
> Do you know if MA is still a trusted supplier? I used to (long ago) use either Extreme Peptides or Iron Dragon but ID is no mas and a little bird told me Extreme isn't worth a shit anymore.


Mike Arnold's mk is legit. It is great for a bulk cycle as the hunger is insane I mean I can literally eat every hour

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 29, 2022)

bigdaddysmoothdc said:


> Mike Arnold's mk is legit. It is great for a bulk cycle as the hunger is insane I mean I can literally eat every hour
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk


He's a sarm dealer?


----------



## bigdaddysmoothdc (Mar 29, 2022)

No

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 29, 2022)

I got severe lethargy on MK-677 and couldn't function. Had to drop it in the 1st week.


----------



## Nodus1 (Mar 30, 2022)

What is the method of delivery for Mike Arnold's MK677?


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 30, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> What is the method of delivery for Mike Arnold's MK677?


Liquid suspension if from his research chemical site. Caps if from his supplement site.


----------



## Nodus1 (Mar 30, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Liquid suspension if from his research chemical site. Caps if from his supplement site.


Thank you. Pardon my ignorance, but the LS is injected or oral/sub-lingual?


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 30, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> Thank you. Pardon my ignorance, but the LS is injected or oral/sub-lingual?


Oral taken with liquid syringe.


----------

